# any info out there



## nicola1983 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi we are looking to emigrate to spain in the next 12 months and would like some advice.We have 4 children one of whom has aspergers and tourettes so receives DLA , first question is would she still receive this.I am a management accountant and my partner is an electronic engineer are these kind of jobs hard to find? also could we live comfortably on average Spanish wages in the above positions? what is the rental market like for 4 bedroomed properties and how hard are they to find and also any info on schooling would be great


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nicola1983 said:


> Hi we are looking to emigrate to spain in the next 12 months and would like some advice.We have 4 children one of whom has aspergers and tourettes so receives DLA , first question is would she still receive this.I am a management accountant and my partner is an electronic engineer are these kind of jobs hard to find? also could we live comfortably on average Spanish wages in the above positions? what is the rental market like for 4 bedroomed properties and how hard are they to find and also any info on schooling would be great


:welcome:

this will tell you if the benefit is transportable https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#uk-benefits-in-spain

the big thing would be work - we have over 25 % unemployment here - so unless you get proper long-term contracted work before you move, it's probably not the best time...

rental property is easy to find - it's a buyers/renters market

take a look at the _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above - there's a section on education, one on the employment & economic situation here & another on renting


settle back for a good read then fire away with any other questions!!


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

hi , sounds very simmular to my situation ..i cant help you except with the DLA only the care component side of DLA can be still paid in Spain but you have to check with your own areas office . this is what they told me when i made my enquiry.
lots of helpful people will be along soon with loads of useful information .
good luck xx


----------



## nicola1983 (Nov 5, 2013)

can anyone list the things I need to move so I can figure out how much we will need to last us a year so we can look for employment etc
I have 
rent and deposits
removal company
flights over
will send my children to state school so I have price for extra home tuition in spanish
I need info on medical etc?

Thanks
Nicola


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola1983 said:


> can anyone list the things I need to move so I can figure out how much we will need to last us a year so we can look for employment etc
> I have
> rent and deposits
> removal company
> ...


My advice would be to look at the FAQ sticky which tells you a little about the paperwork you'll have to do (post 1), the requirements re finances and healthcare you have to fulfil, education (post 3), driving and cars (if not bringing over a car, or buying one here you'll need to find out about public transport in your area).
You may want to think about private schools if you have children over the age of 10 as around then is when studying in another language could be potentially problematic. Taxes may also be something you want to take into account, and lastly I would say look at what language is being spoken in the part of Spain that you want to go to as several languages are spoken here!
Also look at the FCO site, living in Spain


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

nicola1983 said:


> can anyone list the things I need to move so I can figure out how much we will need to last us a year so we can look for employment etc


No.

Look into the job situation first because that's your first and largest obstacle. If you can't find jobs it all ends right there.

Personally, I don't think either of you have a snowball in hells chance of finding jobs in Spain in the current economic situation and you have even less chance if neither of you speak fluent Spanish.

Why don't you take any notice of what anyone has said to you so far instead just ignoring their advice and ploughing on regardless?

Do the research on the job situation FIRST.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> No.
> 
> Look into the job situation first because that's your first and largest obstacle. If you can't find jobs it all ends right there.
> 
> ...


Yes actually, I agree with this - unfortunately


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> No.
> 
> Look into the job situation first because that's your first and largest obstacle. If you can't find jobs it all ends right there.
> 
> ...





Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes actually, I agree with this - unfortunately


me too 
a little 'upfront' perhaps but.............


----------



## nicola1983 (Nov 5, 2013)

Im sorry but I believe you will regret if you never try and I feel offended by these replies , yes I HAVE listened and looked at the sticky notes and once our house is sold we will have enough money to last us over 4 years , I was ONLY asking for advice incase our house takes a while to sell but to me 4 years is a long enough time for us to find work and if it still does't work after the 4years I will NOT regret giving it a go and I can say I tried it but it didn't work out


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola1983 said:


> Im sorry but I believe you will regret if you never try and I feel offended by these replies


And I feel offended by your reply, so we're even!

Warning - don't ask for advice if you don't want it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nicola1983 said:


> Im sorry but I believe you will regret if you never try and I feel offended by these replies , yes I HAVE listened and looked at the sticky notes and once our house is sold we will have enough money to last us over 4 years , I was ONLY asking for advice incase our house takes a while to sell but to me 4 years is a long enough time for us to find work and if it still does't work after the 4years I will NOT regret giving it a go and I can say I tried it but it didn't work out


fair enough

hopefully in four years you'd find work - & you'll probably find SOME work

I know highly qualified accountants, nurses, legal & medical secretaries who work here....... cleaning other peoples toilets for a pittance a few months a year, working on the black because what they earn isn't enough to pay for rent/mortgage + food+ tax & insurance

the really lucky ones get a contract stacking shelves in Iceland - at least they have healthcare covered that way


if you're happy to do that then go for it

also, bear in mind that over 50% of under 24s are unemployed - & some of them have NEVER found a job since they left school at 16, or 18, or even university with a good degree

I'm sorry if you're offended or if we sound harsh - but living in Spain IS very harsh atm, for anyone who needs to work


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

nicola1983 said:


> Im sorry but I believe you will regret if you never try...


I agree. There's nothing wrong with trying something — but try something from the point of knowledge and understanding, not from the point of 'I have have no idea what I'm about to do but, hell I'm going to try it anyway'. That's how mistakes get made that you come to regret. There's a very good reason why so many people have returned from Spain to the UK who had to be in employment to be able to live in Spain. Learn from their example and ask yourself why they've returned.



nicola1983 said:


> ...and I feel offended by these replies


Good stuff. 

That's the usual reply from people who've just been told something they don't want to hear.



nicola1983 said:


> I was ONLY asking for advice...


You want some advice?

Get off your backside and start doing some research into what you're about to get yourself into and stop asking daft questions here you can find out for yourself by doing the research you have to do if you ever hope to relocate to Spain and make a go of it.

Search the forum. Search the web. Search google and find the answers you need to make your decisions.

YOU have to do that research. The people here shouldn't have to do it for you.

The first area to research as I've already stated is what the job situation is like for you and your partners specific occupational fields.


----------

